# Free Beans!!



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

So have done a fair few roasts this last week, got a load of beans that i will struggle to get through so was thinking of sending a couple of bags out to someone to get some feedback.

The only requests i have are that you have a decent knowledge of beans, decent machine and can give me some honest feedback, even if its to say they suck in a PM or open forum, matters not!

Beans will be,

100g of Guatemala Huehuetenango

100g of Brazil Fazenda Pantano Bourban

Just give me a shout!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Should have mentioned, i take them a little darker..


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi pm sent.

13 characters


----------



## Gadgetz (Jun 15, 2013)

Interested of course Froggy, let me know if you have enough left please.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I will give you feedback, even though it will be brutally honest! Am a DSOL member as well and only drink the dark stuff


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I'd also be interested Froggy particularly in the Pantano, I too am a DSOL member and generally prefer darker stuff. I am also a like DFK in that I will be blunt in my opinions of it if it isn't any good and will offer constructive criticism.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

I will, though 100g wont go far


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Ok, thank fellas, gonna go for Charlie and dfk, just because i feel they can give me honest and if needed brutal feedback.

Let me know your details fellas and ill post them out this week, they were roasted on the weekend so plenty of time.

Thanks


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

EDIT: must read ALL replies.

If there's a next time, remember me!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Beans are packed up and ready to go to the PO this afternoon.

Thanks again for being guinea pigs!

Gadgetz and ajh101, next time i have a load ill send you some to try.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Not sure if you have got your beans yet?

Would be interested to hear how you get on with the Guatemala Huehuetenango, having issues with my batch, taking the grinder down really fine to get a decent shot, seems to be a very tough bean in the grinder also.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Beans have arrived this morning Dave, I was to give them a few more days rest, one observation so far is that on inspection the roast of the Guatemalan doesn't appear to be very even, this would also be why it's tough to grind with that being the under roasted beans, but I may try the Guatemalan as brewed with the Kalita later on, and see how the Hausgrind copes.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Yeah really struggling getting an even roast this time of year.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

So I tried the Guatemalan as brewed through the Kalita Wave 185 30 g of beans ground via the Hausgrind on 2 full turns out and then 3 on the dial ( I have the new finer pitch adjustment), 500ml of water (inc bloom). It came in more or less bang on 2' 30" but I was pouring very very slowly so could probably tighten the grind up a little.

I did notice quite a bit of chaff mixed in with the ground coffee in the catch cup. I was definitely getting the citrus peel and some acidity but not much else and no real complexity to the flavour but it could probably do with a few more days rest as it's only a week post roast. I'll give it a go as espresso and in milk in 2-3 days time.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hiya Froggy, mine also turned up today but I have been out all day. I am going to leave mine a few days before trying but promise to report back soon!

thanks again


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I gave up on the Guatemalan today, not a great roast. Even at extra fine it poured way to quick... I did the Brazilian good in espresso though.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> I gave up on the Guatemalan today, not a great roast. Even at extra fine it poured way to quick... I did the Brazilian good in espresso though.


It will be interesting to see what myself and David can make of it with our respective setups then.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

How did you get on with the Brazilian Charlie, managed to taste them?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Haven't had a chance yet Dave, still feeling a bit rough after yesterdays surgery so will most likely be tomorrow as I just haven't got the energy for hand grinding today and there are already beans in the Mythos' hopper.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

No worries mate.


----------

